# 2011 or 2012 Giant Revel 1



## Reice05 (Jul 8, 2011)

I recently bought a 2011 Giant Revel 1 and I'm thinking of bringing it back to my LBS so I can get the 2012 Giant Revel 1 instead. Since I'm a newbie I'm not to sure as which one has the better components so I thought I'd ask the experts. Thanks

2011
BikePedia - 2011 Giant Revel 1 Complete Bicycle

2012
giant revel 1 gents 2012 medium - Mc Convey Cycles


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Every year, on every bike, one or both of these things happens: the component spec slips or the price goes up. Sometimes there are positive changes in full suspension bikes. There are only ever improvements in hardtails when they also get more expensive.

Don't bother.


----------



## rsnumber2 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Ride it first*

I had to order a '12 Rockhopper because my local shop was out of '11s. I rode an '11 the day I ordered it (at another shop) and really liked the ride. However, I do believe the '12 is a heavier bike. LBS doesn't do returns, so I was out of luck. Newer isn't always better.


----------



## Reice05 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea ima go Friday to ride, but what about the posted components on each one which one seems better


----------



## rsnumber2 (Aug 6, 2011)

First thing that stands out is you lose travel in the front fork. Not much, but it's there. Secondly, I thin SRAM vs Shimano is almost personal preference. Shimano may be a bit easier to find parts for service, if needed. That's my 2 cents anyway. Hope that helps...


----------

